# Online Starter Tracking course



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

Online starter tracking course "All Dogs Can Track", now enrolling for 1st January and beyond.
This is a none attendance course, but it is a practical "how to" course, you and your dog will learn together, with your tutors support the wonderful art of tracking.
The fun, satisfaction & sense of achievement that can be gained from teaching a dog to track, we believe is unequalled in any other dog sport activity.
Tracking is teaching your dog to follow a scent left by a person as they walk across land (human Scent), your dog will also be detecting the difference that has been created from ground disturbance.
Suitable for any breed/type or age of dog. As all work takes place on a line it is also suitable for dogs who can't be let off lead.
Cost £60, gives you 6 months membership to the closed group, where you will access training videos which will support the four written modules. You will also have access to the two course Tutors, Dave Olley Dip CABT and Jenny Olley Dip CABT, experienced trackers, triallist, judges and instructors of handlers and their dogs. You can get feed back on your work and ask questions, or just work your way through the resources. You can work through the course at your own pace.
Suitable for any breed/type or age of dog. As all work takes place on a line it is suitable for dogs who can't be let off lead.
Contact me through our FB group https://www.facebook.com/groups/111735848995609/ or email [email protected] for more info, or to ask any questions
A video of tracking


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I plan to join you in early January


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks looking forward to it.


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

Now enrolling for 15th January and 1st Feb start.


----------

